# Milwaukee: I am looking for a group



## Tilmamir (Jan 2, 2008)

My family moved to Milwaukee, WI.
I just finished a campaign (in Michigan) and can not commute quite that far any more.

shoot.

Anyway, I am looking for a 3.5 group starting soon, or in the early stages of a campaign.
I am a "story teller" type of player -more fond of puzzles and plot over hack N slash. A good mix of politics, fighting, and friendship too.

I prefer on stay on the "good" side of the game, no evil characters.

I have been a DM and would do so again if that would form a group.

reply here please


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 4, 2008)

a city this size has no new games? :\


----------



## Aurick (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in West Bend and work in Menomonee Falls. (about a half hour, and 10 minutes from Milwaukee respectivly)

Myself and a few friends have been discussing starting up a game. Our problem is that there isnt an experienced DM in the lot of us, to be honest.

We may also take a peek at 4.0 when it comes out, if thats something you may be interested in as well.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 5, 2008)

I would be willing to DM. I am not experienced, but I can run a small plot without much problem.
I use 3.5 and have played with gestalt characters. I have had a few great DM's over the years - the last was a master (thanks Dan!)

like I said in an earlier post, I prefer plot and intrigue over slash (but that is fun too sometimes)

my 'house rules' would include
- I would only like to have 3-5 players to get the feel of DMming again. 
- no evil characters
- If ANY of you are underage, absolutely no alcohol (mountain Dew!)
- fun is required - social as well as game time. That is the point of this, right?


If you want, we can meet a few times bi-weekly to get the feel of the group. 
My long term preference is to play Saturday evenings, once a month, at my house (unless you are all close together...)



removed link


----------



## Aurick (Mar 5, 2008)

You have email


----------



## Jonakand (Sep 30, 2008)

*looking for gaming group*

I live on the south side Ill play or run games on sat or fri.  I like D&D and older White Wolf Games.


----------



## russlilly (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Tilmamir;

I live in Waukesha, but I'd love to look at joining a new group. I am an experienced DM but I also love being a player, and if you've still got space, or want another DM to alternate with, send me a reply at:

russlilly at yahoo dot com.


----------

